# Breeding question about Deer...



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

In 45+ years of deer hunting with many of those years spent bow hunting from start of bow season until the end of season...I had seen just about everything Deer related.
Like most...have seen them fight, rub, scrape,chase etc etc.
Even watched a doe give birth in the spring and watched the little one from the time it dropped until it walked off into the woods with momma.
One thing I've never seen that many have is the actual breeding action between a buck and doe...until today. 
Yes, 3/14/2020 this morning about 0830 out in an open field in a park not 40yds away, there were three deer with no head gear standing. I stopped the truck and at 1st, they were just standing there looking at me. After 4-5 mins one of the deer walked over to the rear of the other and started nudging her. He then climbed up on her and road her about 15'. She then stopped and let him do his thing.

Knowing that the rut usually peaks around Nov 14...give or take a day or two...and knowing that from time of that peak that 30 days later does that didn't come in the 1st peak will do so then...and so on every 30 days until all does that are going to be bred will be...I never imagined seeing this action this late in the year.

So my question is...has anybody seen or heard od deer breeding this late in the year?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Yes, it is actually quite common.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Per QDMA research, a yearling doe can be breed once she reaches 80 pounds. That weight is the magic number to sexual maturity, more so than calendar date. This late in the season would require a healthy yearling(due to many factors), but is possible. Per QDMA research, a very late hot doe can increase testosterone levels in bucks and cause them to hold antlers longer. Antler drop is controlled by many factors, but photoperiod and hormones dictate a lot of it. Late hot does can keep testosterone levels up. I’ve seen a bunch of fresh rubs around here in the last week or two that left me scratching my head? Most of the bucks are shed though. A few medium to 1.5 year old bucks are still holding antlers.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Great observation. Breeding this late in the year? Maybe. Deer mounting male/female, male/male, female/female, even female/male can be triggered by other means. Hierarchy, food source, territory, stressful temps,etc...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the great responses.
This 'very late' season breeding is an area I've never researched.
Seems I need to get into it a bit.
Maybe with the research...and you guys help...this hard head will learn something.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never seen one fully breed this late . I have seen deer mount other deer now. But it's not a breeding situation . There has been twice I've seen really small , fully spotted fawns in late oct . Like 20-30# fawns . Obviously those does were breed super late to drop fawns that late .


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've seen it in late February, 2017 driving home from work. Decent antlered big bodied 10 point in action with another 5-6 antlerless deer in the picked bean field watching. An abundance of deer in this little pocket due to large park acerage adjacent to large private parcels with zero hunting or access for anybody to do so in any fashion (including any big money as money is limit less to the land owners). Road kills every year though


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Several years ago while shed hunting late February I saw this big 9x6 so on March 5th I talked to the property owner about permission to shed hunt he said on March 2nd he was dogging a doe all over his backyard and still carrying his headgear


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Several years ago while shed hunting late February I saw this big 9x6 so on March 5th I talked to the property owner about permission to shed hunt he said on March 2nd he was dogging a doe all over his backyard and still carrying his headgear
View attachment 347507


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Several years ago while shed hunting late February I saw this big 9x6 so on March 5th I talked to the property owner about permission to shed hunt he said on March 2nd he was dogging a doe all over his backyard and still carrying his headgear
View attachment 347507


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Several years ago while shed hunting late February I saw this big 9x6 so on March 5th I talked to the property owner about permission to shed hunt he said on March 2nd he was dogging a doe all over his backyard and still carrying his headgear
View attachment 347507


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok so...did you get permission? And did you ever pick up those massive chunks of bone? Great pic BTW!


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

bank runner said:


> Several years ago while shed hunting late February I saw this big 9x6 so on March 5th I talked to the property owner about permission to shed hunt he said on March 2nd he was dogging a doe all over his backyard and still carrying his headgear
> View attachment 347507


That's a monster I'd love to shoot him or find his sheds


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

3 dog Ed said:


> Ok so...did you get permission? And did you ever pick up those massive chunks of bone? Great pic BTW!


 No the guy wouldn't let shed hunt


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^That sure is a dandy.


----------

